# tabletop glue-up



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, I have been given several nice blocks of walnut of exactly 2"×2"×36", which have been perfectly trued, squared and dimensioned a while ago; don't know what they are for. But, if I want to use one of them in a tabletop glue-up, do I have to plane its edges to expose fresh wood for better binding or this is not necessary? I am reluctant to mess with this already perfect surface and will only do resurfacing if it is required. Thanks, h.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you can dry clamp them and the joints look tight and square,
you don't need to do anything. The glue will stick just fine.


----------

